# Boyd’s At One stock



## Baroque Brass (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m considering a Boyd’s At One (not sure why they call it that) stock for my 22-250. Its an adjustable stock like the ones on precision rifles. I want to make it a bench rifle since I probably won’t use it for much else. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 2, 2021)

I did a review on one a couple years ago over at Savage shooters. Went through it as well as I could and documented my findings. Unbiased in any way for or against Boyds, but they did comp me the stock in order to do the review.  Here's a link. https://www.savageshooters.com/content.php?515-Boyds-AT-ONE-Thumbhole-Stock-Review Still have the stock but haven't shot it much since. I installed it just as it came except relieving the barrel channel for my heavy barrel. Could probably benefit from a bedding job but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 2, 2021)

bighonkinjeep said:


> I did a review on one a couple years ago over at Savage shooters. Went through it as well as I could and documented my findings. Unbiased in any way for or against Boyds, but they did comp me the stock in order to do the review.  Here's a link. https://www.savageshooters.com/content.php?515-Boyds-AT-ONE-Thumbhole-Stock-Review Still have the stock but haven't shot it much since. I installed it just as it came except relieving the barrel channel for my heavy barrel. Could probably benefit from a bedding job but I haven't gotten around to it.


Great review, thanks for the link. Sounds like the Boyd’s is a good investment, I think I’m sold. Thanks again. I’ll post my opinion when I get the stock and have a chance to review it.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 3, 2021)

got me a little interested in them


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 3, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> got me a little interested in them


Did you look at the different colors? I like wood that looks like wood so the nutmeg color appeals to me. I don’t care for the zombie green they feature. Do you like thumb holes? I don’t have much experience with them but I think I prefer a traditional grip.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a thumbhole on a 700ADL in Nutmeg.  The top line is pretty straight...it's OK.  It has the potential of creating better fundamentals.  With your thumb through the hole and your index finger on the trigger to use a more natural pincher type set up for a better trigger follow through... then use the other fingers to pull it into the pocket....very similar to resting it on the right side (RH Shooter) instead of across the stock.  It isolates the 2 fingers better...for a straight on trigger pull.

That was also something that Frank talked about in the class I took at the Rifle Expo.

The pepper laminate that is on my .270WSM is thumbhole and a 17HMR I have is pepper thumbhole too.  One is SS and the other is the matte blue and they both look good in the pepper.  The black Aluma-Hyde on my .270 looks good in the Nutmeg too.

If you want pictures I can do that.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 3, 2021)

Personally I'm not really fond of traditional thumbhole stocks and the way they limit shooting from only one side, but I do like the ambidextrous ones like the AT One pretty well. They seem to give good control allowing better follow through and also seem to me to mitigate some of the recoil by spreading it to the hand as well as the shoulder.  One of my few dislikes is the laminate seems kind of soft as compared to other laminates I own or traditional walnut.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Nov 4, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> I have a thumbhole on a 700ADL in Nutmeg.  The top line is pretty straight...it's OK.  It has the potential of creating better fundamentals.  With your thumb through the hole and your index finger on the trigger to use a more natural pincher type set up for a better trigger follow through... then use the other fingers to pull it into the pocket....very similar to resting it on the right side (RH Shooter) instead of across the stock.  It isolates the 2 fingers better...for a straight on trigger pull.
> 
> That was also something that Frank talked about in the class I took at the Rifle Expo.
> 
> ...


Pictures would be much appreciated. When bench shooting with my 22-250 I really don’t grip the rifle any more than have to since the recoil is light. I try to just use my trigger finger as lightly as possible, with the rifle resting on sand bags. I wish I could shoot a thumbhole stock a few times before making my decision. I have a friend that may have one, I need to check with him.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 16, 2021)

I got my stock today and got the rifle swapped to it. I think I’m going to like it, some of the edges are a little square. The magazine won’t seat in the new stock. I had to gently push the trigger guard and magazine well into the stock and with everything tightened down the magazine won’t seat. If it does it’s really hard to remove. I’m disappointed that things don’t fit like I expected. I also found a flaw in the finish.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 16, 2021)

Just seeing this for some reason...I can get a few posted for you if you still need them.  You can come shoot all 3 of my thumb holes.

Is that the Boyd's adjustable?  Recoil systems looks like Graco almost


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 17, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> Just seeing this for some reason...I can get a few posted for you if you still need them.  You can come shoot all 3 of my thumb holes.
> 
> Is that the Boyd's adjustable?  Recoil systems looks like Graco almost


Yes, the LOP and comb height are fully adjustable. Any suggestions about the magazine not seating? It’s like I need to remove a bit of material from the stock where the magazine well is.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 17, 2021)

you may need to...hard to tell without seeing it and what it is binding on.  It sounds like from what you are saying you need to work on the inlet for the bottom metal so that it is a smooth fit rather than the pressed fit you have.  Bottom metal is aluminum?


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 17, 2021)

I called Boyd’s, they are paying return on the stock and will check everything. Pleased with their service so far. I’ll let you know how things progress. Thanks for you input.


----------



## jcofer (Dec 17, 2021)

I own one - Remington model 7 .243 - absolutely love it. Came CNC machined if I am correct. Fit perfect. After looking at all they had to offer - I chose the pepper laminated.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 21, 2021)

I've got two Boyd's stocks.  I like them a lot.  I'd purchase from them again.  But both sets required about an hour of work with a chisel, file, and sandpaper before they would fit. In both cases, the bolt hole for the butt stock was drilled off center.  All that to say, my experiences is that the inletting is good, but not great.  Expect to do a little fitting.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm interested in the At One stock also. My thinking is I would need to first fit the gun to the stock to suit me. Mostly by working the inlets with a small chisel, I have a good many chisels from building flintlocks, so I should have the right one for the job.
After all fits the next thing I would do is fully bed the entire action. That's just something I feel benefits most stocks, wood especially.
If I bought one it would be for my Tikka T3. I just like the idea of a fully adjustable rifle stock.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 21, 2021)

Darkhorse said:


> After all fits the next thing I would do is fully bed the entire action. That's just something I feel benefits most stocks, wood especially.


especially if the wood stock was fitted with bedding pillars


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 23, 2021)

Darkhorse said:


> I'm interested in the At One stock also. My thinking is I would need to first fit the gun to the stock to suit me. Mostly by working the inlets with a small chisel, I have a good many chisels from building flintlocks, so I should have the right one for the job.
> After all fits the next thing I would do is fully bed the entire action. That's just something I feel benefits most stocks, wood especially.
> If I bought one it would be for my Tikka T3. I just like the idea of a fully adjustable rifle stock.


That’s what will go in my Boyd’s when I get it back, my Tikka T3x. Maybe I should have expected to do some fitting but I thought it would be plug and play.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 24, 2021)

Update: the stock was delivered to Boyd’s on Wednesday. I was really hoping they would fix the problems and get it shipped back out before Christmas but that’s not going to happen. I also decided to add a target grip which is a $20 up charge. If I was the customer service manager I would have done two things. First give the stock priority handling and get it turned around and second there wouldn’t have been an up charge for the grip. That would help to make up for having to return it for fit and finish problems.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 24, 2021)

I remember ordering a Bell & Carlson once and them shipping me 3 before I got one that was right.  It was finish ( Mossy Oak) and LOP issues every time.

They probably put yours 1st in line after the others ones they have had returned...nothing new to them...what ever happened to quality control


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 24, 2021)

I looked at the B&C but they were a bit pricey and not attractive to me. I like wood is I why I ordered the nutmeg laminate stock. 

On the fit fit and finish, I thought the advantage of CNC machining was precision. Some of the cuts weren’t clean. Anyway, I’ll wait until the replacement arrives and go from there.


----------



## Eagleview1 (Dec 26, 2021)

Here’s an AT One on a savage model 11. .71” group without tweaking seating depth or powder charge on my handloads. Not bad considering the scope, that’ll be the next upgrade.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 29, 2021)

Eagleview1 said:


> Here’s an AT One on a savage model 11. .71” group without tweaking seating depth or powder charge on my handloads. Not bad considering the scope, that’ll be the next upgrade. View attachment 1124781


That’s a beautiful rifle. What caliber?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 29, 2021)

That thumbhole is large


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 29, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> That thumbhole is large


I could put most of my hand through it!?


----------



## Eagleview1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> That’s a beautiful rifle. What caliber?


260 rem


----------



## Eagleview1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Jester896 said:


> That thumbhole is large


It’s for both right and left handed. I’m right handed but left eye dominate and had eye surgery on my right eye. It’s not offered in a left handed thumbhole unfortunately. However, I actually like the feel of it.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 7, 2022)

Update: I hadn’t heard anything from Boyd’s so I called yesterday. Was put on hold, the lady came back and said they had to find the stock. She said she’d get with the supervisor and call me back. Three hours went by and no call so I called them again. She said she could put in the order for a new stock (7-10 days production plus shipping time) or refund my money. She didn’t really seem to care. I asked for the supervisor and was referred to Brian, the sales manager. Finally got him on the phone today and he was very helpful. He was looking at the stock and said it was certainly sub standard. He is handling it personally and for my aggravations he is going to include their bottom metal to replace the factory plastic. I was getting very frustrated with Boyd’s but I’m feeling better about things now. To be continued...


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 21, 2022)

After a month, I finally got the replacement stock. It looks good, an hour with some 220 grit sandpaper and an Xacto knife took care of the rough edges. Seems to me Boyd’s would take care of that before the finish was applied so that it looked like a finished product. I haven’t mounted my rifle to it yet because the bottom metal that was supposed to be included to offset some of my aggravation wasn’t shipped. So even though the manager that was so helpful a few weeks ago assured me that he would handle this personally and inspect the stock before it was shipped, they still dropped the ball. When he assured me he was handling it, a week went by and I hadn’t heard from Boyd’s. I left him a message checking status and about an hour later I got an email saying it was being shipped. I called him to say the bottom metal wasn’t shipped and got no response. I called back a few hours later and explained what was going on, the lady spoke with the manager and said it would be shipped that day. Not overly impressed with their customer service. How long can it take to return a phone call? At this point, I’ll give Boyd’s a B+. Maybe I’m expecting too much.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 12, 2022)

Baroque Brass:  "Hi, it's been a few weeks since I returned my stock, and I was calling to see where my replacement stock is."

Boyd's Customer Service:


----------



## Baroque Brass (Feb 20, 2022)

I finally got to the range to try the rifle with the Boyd’s. Not what I was hoping for, the accuracy was better with the factory synthetic stock. Weather was breezy but not gusty and I was shooting at 100 yards so I don’t think wind was a factor. I was shooting 52 grain ELD bullets that I carefully loaded, hoping for great accuracy. Previously I’d used 50 grain V Max with great results. I wouldn’t think the slight change in ammo would affect accuracy that much. I’ll try again with the 50 grain stuff but so far I’m not seeing that the investment in the stock was worth it, though it does look good. 

Ill also add that boyds need to add some kind of retention to the spring loaded buttons on the cheek riser and butt extensions. The first time I raised the cheek extension it came all the way out and the spring and button went flying. Luckily I found both. Seems like a simple e clip on the adjustment would prevent that.


----------

